# [tag question] Is it / isn't it?



## DanutzaOverHere

So which one is correct :
Nothing ever goes wrong, ...is it or isn't it or....?


----------



## Trisia

Hello, welcome to the forum! 

Is this from a test? We usually ask for an opinion first. What would you pick and why?

(it is possible that here they are both wrong )


----------



## DanutzaOverHere

Yes, it's from a test I had bu I don't know if I did it right. S I wold like to know how is correct. You know these questions:
He's coming,* isn't he*?
She's not here, *is she*?
So like these ones how should this be:
Nothing ever goes wrong,.....?...does it or...?
Thanks for your welcome...


----------



## Trisia

Hello again,

In this sentence I'd have picked what you just said: "Nothing ever goes wrong, does it?" (hope I'm right. )

Oh, and you'll find a lot of information on tag questions in some of the older threads here:
http://www.wordreference.com/definition/forumtitles/tag+question


----------



## farscape

Dacă este vorba de o întrebare care aşteaptă răspuns, Trisia are  dreptate. Dacă întrebarea este retorică, mă gândesc că formularea cu _doesn't it_ ar merge mai bine. Poate că ar fi bine să pui întrebarea vorbitorilor nativi pe forumul de engleză.


Best,


----------



## DanutzaOverHere

Multumesc, totusi cred ca o sa fac asta ca sa fiu sigura. O sa pun intrebarea pe forumul englez. L-am pus aici pentru ca ma gandeam ca aici sunt si englezi care invata romana.
Mersi din nou.


----------



## danutz_mc

DanutzaOverHere said:


> So which one is correct :
> Nothing ever goes wrong, ...is it or isn't it or....?



Buna Danutza,

Corect este "Nothing ever goes wrong, is it?"


----------



## Trisia

Bună, bine ai venit.

(O să vă rog să folosiți diacritice când scrieți în limba română. Detalii aici.)

De ce verbul "a fi?" Te gândești cumva la ceva de genul "Nothing ever goes wrong, isn't that right?" sau "innit so?" Pentru că altfel nu prea văd cum ar fi corect.


----------

